# Aerocool DS Cube - Green Box mod!



## Fusentast (Jun 15, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case: Aerocool DS Cube(Black with window).
CPU: i7 3770k.
MB: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3.
GPU: XFX R9 280X Black Edition.
RAM: Corsair Dominator 2133 MHz 16GB(4x4).
PSU: Corsair RM850.
SSD: Samsung 128 GB - 830 Series.
HDD: WD Black 750GB 2.5".
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100i.

*Mods:*
Custom Front panel. 
Painting of the case.
Cable "hider" with engraved badge on one side.
Backplate added to the 280X.
Made room for my PSU by removing the piece that held the motherboard tray, and then stabilized it with some steel plate underneath.
Windows in both side panels.
Added my own power/reset buttons.

This is my attempt of a green build. Although i am not completely satisfied with the result, i still think it turned out pretty good.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice PC 
(except cable management to review)


----------



## Fusentast (Jun 15, 2014)

poumpoum1972 said:


> Nice PC
> (except cable management to review)


Thank you!

When you say cable management, do you mean the mess next to the PSU?
The space underneath the MB tray is where you are supposed to hide the mess... i just choosed to show it to you on the pictures 
I don't know what else i could have done there, except maybe cover it with a plate.

To my knowledge, cable management is how you route your cables to where ever they need to be plugged in, and i think i did a pretty good job there! (except for the pci-e extension i couldn't get straightened out).


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 15, 2014)

Fusentast said:


> Thank you!
> When you say cable management, do you mean the mess next to the PSU?



Yes 
A small cable sheathing with shortening of those it will settle the problems 
Or if a cache

Otherwise I love this case and I think taking it to a small PC game

Ps: Sorry for my english, but i'm french  loool


----------



## Kira (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice little case
Good job and continues to do so


----------



## shan820704 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice case! 

I also have a ds cube and I'm planing to mod it.

I'd like to know how did you mod your front panel? What tools did you use? 

The holes on it are perfect! Great work!


----------



## Maverick87Shaka (Jul 1, 2014)

HI,
First of all, compliment for your excellent works! It's looks very nice.
I would like to know how you make the "mod" of front panel.
I've the same case and I've  notice a poor air intake ( also with new 200mm front fan ) due to the front panel "stock" doesn't have a good "intake hole"
You buy already "holed" or you make the hole in the original front panel with something like laser cutting or something similar?
Thanks for your answer.

Andrea


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2014)

nice build, i like the pattern on the front. its pretty neat


----------



## Fusentast (Jul 5, 2014)

shan820704 said:


> Very nice case!
> 
> I also have a ds cube and I'm planing to mod it.
> 
> ...





Maverick87Shaka said:


> HI,
> First of all, compliment for your excellent works! It's looks very nice.
> I would like to know how you make the "mod" of front panel.
> I've the same case and I've  notice a poor air intake ( also with new 200mm front fan ) due to the front panel "stock" doesn't have a good "intake hole"
> ...



Thx.
Regarding the front panel. I drew it my self, then got ModWithMe to machine cut it for me for another build(its acrylic). What i then did here, was cutting a big hole in the original front panel, then i glued the acrylic onto the panel and then added some putty on the edge and sanded them, then painted it 

And remember, if you plan on painting it, sand off ALL the "Soft touch" surface on the panels.


----------



## BigBoyBrown (Aug 28, 2014)

A very nice build! 
I saw this link on the Alien inspired page. 
As I mentioned on the other page, I do have a DS case myself and I plan to modify it. 
You guys did make a good job and I hope to get inspiration and  tips from you! Thanks!
I do have a question, did you also cover up the top IO, Power and reset buttons with putty? Thanks again!


----------



## Fusentast (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks man! 
Putty everywhere!


----------



## BigBoyBrown (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice!
Can you show us where you made the cut in the front panel and how you put on the new panel? Thanks!


----------



## Fusentast (Sep 2, 2014)

Well i have this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I had the acrylic and i just made a cutout to fit the piece


----------

